# Light green algae (GSA?) that is growing on my Seiryus



## FerdinandPorsche (13 Jan 2014)

Hi everyone, I have been following this forum not long ago. Finally posting, hoping someone can give some guidance directly. I recently have reset my 2 feet tank and am facing the SAME algae problem with the previous one. Hence, I thought I might be able to get some great observation and solution from the much experienced hobbyists.

As seen below, my Seiryus are pearling but not my HCs. I have not been able to grow HC previously due to high tank temperature (28 - 30c). Now that I have installed a chiller for my tank, I am setting it to 26c hoping the HCs will grow.

 

Another problem I have is, the tips of my flame moss are turning black. Only the tip that is. I suspect it is due to lighting issue that might also be contributing to the algae growth. My healthy green anubias that I brought back also turned slightly brownish / yellowish.

 

Apart from these, I am facing daily green dust algae (GDA) on my sides of aquarium that I brush every day.

ADA 60P
UP-Aqua Pro-Led-Z-60 and 55W PLL light
2bps


----------



## Alastair (14 Jan 2014)

Hi
How long are you running your lighting for??? 
I think personally you are running too much light especially with such low plant mass. 
What is your fert regime???


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (14 Jan 2014)

Alastair said:


> Hi
> How long are you running your lighting for???
> I think personally you are running too much light especially with such low plant mass.
> What is your fert regime???



Hi, thanks for the reply.

I am running from 3pm - 11pm straight.
I believe it is called EI dosing. I will share the regime when i am home. However, i top it with ADA python git, green gain and sometimes ECA.


----------



## plantbrain (16 Jan 2014)

Water changes, new tank; 50-70% every 3rd day for 1-2 months.
CO2 and CO2.

Add algae eaters, shrimp, Otto cats etc,


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (16 Jan 2014)

So far, I was following my previous tanks schedule. 50% WC every Sunday. I guess I will have to do frequent WC as advised. My hardscape has quite steep slopes, I am afraid more CUCs will create a disaster. I have 4 yamato and 5 ottos. Upon adding the ottos, they were in panic and brushed on to the soil and it the soil went down the slope.

I have removed my UP-Aqua pro-led-z-60, as it seems 55W on 16G or 3.4W/G is a lot already. However, I am worried if the HC and Hairgrass might weaken. Right now I am facing GDA, staghorn and brown hair algae.


----------



## three-fingers (16 Jan 2014)

I agree with the above - that's a lot of light! I would switch the 55w bulb for a 24w one, or switch lighting units completely for something smaller.  If that's not possible, maybe try to diffuse the light using something? 

I think the 55w will certainly be making things harder for you!

Increasing water changes as advised will help a lot too .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (16 Jan 2014)

Hi three-fingers, are you saying that 55w bulb is too high? A 24w bulb would be 1.5w/g. Isn't that a bit too less to grow HC? I definitely will do the water changes, otherwise the brown hair algae will be staying for long.

My previous scape was using the same 55w + pro-led-z, but still my HC did not grow. Either it was due to high temperature (28c), or the lighting was insufficient. Regarding lighting, will there be difference using PLL vs T5s?


----------



## three-fingers (16 Jan 2014)

Indeed, too high .  From my reading of others experiences on these forums, I don't believe that HC really is a high-light plant, more a high-CO2 plant.  There are examples of HC being grown  very well in relatively low-lighting conditions on these forums...I'll  browse through the gallery later to see if I can find one to post a link to actually!

At the higher lighting intensities, even of your drop checker says 30ppm, its possible that the high light is driving carbon demand faster than it can be sequestered from the water.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (18 Jan 2014)

three-fingers, I am replacing my 55w with pro-led-z-20. Actually I couldn't find the information on how many watts is this pro-led-z-20 emitting. However, I was searching on ukaps on past experiences working with this light on 2ft tanks and seems like James was already doing it in his journal. Probably I will give this a try once again after a failed attempt on my very first tank with this light solely, but that had many contributing factors to the failure of the tank.


----------

